# Again it was Africa - again it was Namibia



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*... some more photos*


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*.... last pics*

... not for HUNTING








Ostrich Steaks

















Goodbye Africa


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Sehr schon!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*2 small films*

For those of you who are interested here are two links to two small films:

Bowhunting with my Tribute on ostrich:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RubX_fboPYE


The Liberty I and the young Springbok:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3I6jW4PVmLs


Hope you like them.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Frank

Congratulations on your hunt and supperb trophies! Very nice photo's! I sincerely hope that you get to arrow into a Wildebeest soon!!

All the best

Engee


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Congrats,

Nice photos and throphies.

Now for that Blue Wildebeest.


Gerhard


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Congratulations on your hunt and supperb trophies! Very nice photo's! I sincerely hope that you get to arrow into a Wildebeest soon!!
> 
> ...



Thank you Engee,

I also hope to have the chance to put an arrow on a Blue Wildebeest soon.
This time I could glass some nice bulls but they always kept the distance.
Even with the rifle there was no chance and my approach was to hunt it with bow and arrow.
Stalking in the Namibian southern region is very challenging, respectively sometimes nearly impossible especially when you want to bowhunt.

All the best

Frank


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that with us, Well done 

Ryan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice shooting old mate, one rum on you:darkbeer:
Hope to see you after Christmas at my home for a detailed report at the fire and a cold one:wink:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I love that sunset image.

Good hunting! Hope you get that Wildebeest soon.:wink:


----------

